# Crestliner Boats?



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thinking about making the plunge on a new boat. Upgrading from the 16' Lowe. Thinking about an 18 or 20' CXJ (jon). All welded. That or a Sea Ark. I know guys with both. Choices choices....any input? BTW this is for lake and river fishing here in NC...stalkin them flatheads


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*check out the*

Triton boats in the extra wide version.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

The boats look similar. I like the looks of the triton but just not as open as the Crestliner. Thank you though


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

*Sell you mine for low bucks*

I have a Gambler Victory21 with a big live well and a big deck on the back. Have used it for catfish LGMouth striper and spider rigging for crappie. A very stable boat with a good Mercury 200 mounted on a Gill plate. Comes with all electronics and trolling motor. Turn key and go. 
One of only 4 in the world.. 









I was asking 6.5 k for it.. But if interested I could give a bargan..

Capt Mike


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lol thanks but no thanks...gotta boat already, just upgrading.


----------

